# Here it is.  New training video with the dummy updgrade.



## skyeisonfire (Oct 30, 2019)

I still need to find a spring for the neck backlash, but it is pretty functional.  I added a little about my techniques since you guys mentioned it.  Although, my views will probably clash with most of yours, but it's my opinions atm.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 30, 2019)

The video is still uploading for another 20 minutes.  It's currently 10:19 pacific time.  It'll be available soon.  Hope it's informative...I suppose lol.


----------



## Randy Pio (Oct 30, 2019)

Good stuff.  How about some footage from behind the dummy, like 1st person view?  You know, this way you get to see what your opponent will see; during their beat down.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 30, 2019)

Randy Pio said:


> Good stuff.  How about some footage from behind the dummy, like 1st person view?  You know, this way you get to see what your opponent will see; during their beat down.



You mean like this?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 30, 2019)

Randy Pio said:


> Good stuff.  How about some footage from behind the dummy, like 1st person view?  You know, this way you get to see what your opponent will see; during their beat down.



I tried it and it sucked.  I may try a different perspective though


----------



## Randy Pio (Nov 1, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> You mean like this?



Yes.  Yeah, a camera lens is definitely different than a human eye.

I use footage like that, for shadow boxing.  We are ultimately fight ourselves, right?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 1, 2019)

Randy Pio said:


> Yes.  Yeah, a camera lens is definitely different than a human eye.
> 
> I use footage like that, for shadow boxing.  We are ultimately fight ourselves, right?


I'm not fighting myself lol.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 1, 2019)

Last time I fought with myself I busted my lip lol.  Oh wait, I was getting a little crazy and did that...


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey guys, I've decided to re-do this video because of some things I didn't like about it.  Thanks @JowGaWolf for your guidance in this matter!  I'm reposting it here but the old video will be set on unlisted on my Youtube.  As usual, tell me your thoughts, good or bad.  Just don't be rude. lol.






p.s. it's still uploading in case the link doesn't work.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 3, 2019)

Music makes me want to go find a sparring partner to beat up lol.   just kidding.  It's just a really long time since I've sparred with anyone and I can feel the rust. There were a couple of edits their that it looks like you doubled.    Other than that I like the energy of it.  I always like the perspectives that people have about martial arts.  I have a little bias with this video because like you, my thoughts about kung fu is that I should be able to produce some kind of kung fu regardless of what position I'm in.   If I'm sitting, laying on my back, kneeling, or stumbling, I should be able to do do some type of kung fu technique from that position.   I shouldn't feel as if I have to reset to a fighting stance in order to do kung fu.

I also like to hear about functional kung fu more than I do performance kugn fu.  There's something about the sound of the impact of strikes against an object that is really enjoyable to me. To me it always sounds like someone is putting in the work and it reminds me that I need to do the same.  Thanks for the video.


----------

